# Fantasy forest



## SuddenLife

Drawing I did a few days back. For no particular reason, to be honest.










Did it in one day, and didn't really feel like fixing up all the little details :')


----------



## TerryCurley

This is great! You texturing of the trees is very good.


----------



## SuddenLife

Thanks! That was a pretty tough part, so I'm glad it worked out in the end : D


----------



## Susan Mulno

Great work! I get the feeling I'm being watched.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Awesome job Inge.. What program are you using? 

D


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Susan Mulno said:


> Great work! I get the feeling I'm being watched.


You *ARE *being watched Susan.. We have an eye on you.. ROTFLOL!

D


----------



## SuddenLife

@Susan; Thank you ^_^ Well, there does seem to be something lurking in there : D

@Bushcraft; Thanks ^^ I work in Photoshop, with a Bamboo fun pen&touch tablet. Not a fancy one, but it works miracles for me : D


----------



## chanda95

Very mystical and moody. I really really like it!


----------



## SuddenLife

Thanks ^_^


----------



## Bushcraftonfire

Very nice.. I use the same tablet.. but have migrated to Artrage.. it's a wonderful program for a realistic art (Oil, Watercolor, Pastel) look

D


----------



## SuddenLife

Artrage does ring a bell... I believe that came with the tablet when I got it. I recall using it for a while back then, but I haven;t touched it in ages. Then again; photoshop does the trick. I usually don't purposefully try to recreate the traditional look in digital paintings, unless it's for a 3D texture or something :')


----------



## OrangeAnalytic

Nice effect! Has a pastel oil crayon feel to it.


----------



## SuddenLife

Thank you ^_^


----------



## ivanlsjr65

Very cool. Did you do from your head or get an idea from a picture ?


----------



## leighann

It's gorgeous!! I have a hard time imagining drawing on a tablet, but I still want one


----------



## SuddenLife

@Ivan; mostly from my head. At some point I looked at a few forest-pictures to get a better idea of how treebranches work, but that's about it :')

@leighann; Thanks! It's actually quite easy. It does take some getting used to, but I found it surprisingly easy to adjust to it.


----------

